# Phụ nữ cười hở lợi là người thế nào qua góc nhìn Tướng Số Học



## csevenan (30/9/19)

Phụ nữ cười hở lợi thường gặp cái nhìn xấu từ xã hội, nhiều quan điểm cho rằng đây không chỉ là khuyết điểm về mặt thẩm mỹ mà còn ảnh hưởng đến tính cách, số phận của một người. Vậy phụ nữ cười hở lợi là người thế nào? Tình trạng này có cách khắc phục hiệu quả không? Bài viết sau sẽ giúp bạn giải đáp những thắc mắc trên.




Theo quan niệm của nhiều người, nhất là trong tử vi tướng số, phụ nữ điều trị cười hở lợi có tính cách không tốt, số phận không suôn sẻ như người bình thường. Một số quan điểm nhân tướng học về con gái cười hở lợi dưới đây sẽ khiến bạn bất ngờ.
phẫu thuật cười hở lợi có tính cách gian xảo, dối trá: Nhiều người tin rằng, những ai sở hữu nụ cười hở lợi, nhất là phụ nữ thường là những người không trung thực, tính cách gian dối, hay đặt điều cho những người xung quanh, phóng đại câu chuyện một cách vô căn cứ, thích xen vào chuyện người khác. Khi cười hở lợi kết hợp với miệng hay uốn éo thì còn được cho là tướng kém duyên, dễ làm mất thiện cảm với người đối diện.
Phụ nữ cười hở lợi là người không nữ tính: Cười hở lợi khiến khuôn mặt mất thẩm mỹ lớn, nhất là trong trường hợp lợi bị thâm, màu sắc không tươi sáng hoặc khi cười quá lớn. Từ đó, đánh mất sự nữ tính cần có của một người con gái.


----------

